# In search of a divorce atty in CT



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for a divorce attorney in New Haven or Fairfield county CT who will keep me from paying a huge price to divorce? 

I will contact mediators. We don't have kids, but there are some assets.

Today has shown that I cannot go on in this marriage, now I need some good advice before taking steps.

My wife knows I will be leaving, she withdrew from some of marriage's key functions a while back.

She said somethings today so outrageous that I yelled at her. I've done so less than ten times in 25+ years, never as angry as I was today.

Thanks.


----------

